# What should make a feeding video of????



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Alright, long story short, my LFS get's there food I mean pet and fish shipments :laugh: on wednesday. Sooooooooooo far, my shopping list for my shoal is:

1. Tarantula
2. Snake (something cheap)
3. Frog (I'm taking out the plants this time







)
4. Large feeder (Comet, Koi)

Anything else you can think of??? I need a bigger shopping list I feel just incase they don't get set items or if certain set items are too expensive. Lol I love making vids for you guys but I'm not feeding a $110 snake







I will be taking out the plants and turning off the fog for this event. I'm starving them as of tuesday so they will be quite mad.

A side note to those who've been bitten. Most of you saw my video on fingerbiting, anywhoo, my girlfriend got bitten adding bottles to the tank and you could see teeth marks lol but my question is this. Did anyone else happen to notice that p's (reds) bite in a certain pattern? When I put my hand in the tank after her, I noticed that every p that came up to my finger bit once light, then harder the second time then REALLY HARD the third time and they did this over and over. I was wondering if the first two are test bites or them situating themselves to actually Execute a TRUE bite???? I know I'm off my rocker but goddamn it's fun!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

What kind of bottles are we talking about? Beer bottles?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Alright, long story short, my LFS get's there food I mean pet and fish shipments :laugh: on wednesday. Sooooooooooo far, my shopping list for my shoal is:
> 
> 1. Tarantula
> 2. Snake (something cheap)
> ...


I wish they would have ate her finger!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Alright, long story short, my LFS get's there food I mean pet and fish shipments :laugh: on wednesday. Sooooooooooo far, my shopping list for my shoal is:
> 
> 1. Tarantula
> 2. Snake (something cheap)
> ...


I wish they would have ate her finger!!!








[/quote]

Lol ass! it would be the middle finger just for you cupcake







Post a pic of my tank would ya so these guys know what I'm talking about. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:rasp: 









Just a random pic-certainly doesn't show all of them either!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm, i'd shy away from a snake...it may eat some fish before it gets taken out. the racer i used to have would gulp goldies all day. heh.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

How bout something that wont suffer very long?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have great taste in refreshments


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

koi... they are fast, but not fast enough, a snake or spider could be poisionous and get 1 or 2 bites off


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> How bout something that wont suffer very long?


LOL nothing suffers that long with these guys









I'm with you on the not suffering







It's enough that they are being fed for entertainment, I don't need them to suffer as well.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> How bout something that wont suffer very long?


LOL nothing suffers that long with these guys









I'm with you on the not suffering







It's enough that they are being fed for entertainment, I don't need them to suffer as well.
[/quote]


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I believe their bits are like sharks, exploratory at first to see whether or the item is edible, then harder to take a piece.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i would like to see the snake, but the safer bet would be the large feeder


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mikfleye said:


> i would like to see the snake, but the safer bet would be the large feeder


Nahhh, if a couple p's die I'm sorry but hey, that's the name of the game. This batch is also the first test batch I'm using to breed the aggressive strain, so in my eyes the strongest survive. I appreciate the insight though


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Fuk it grab a stray cat off the street and throw it in ... lol j/k


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Snakes often have musk glands which could be toxic and/or foul smelling for the whole tank. I'd stick to natural prey items (several small fish), but that seems to bore most of you guys...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd like to throw in the kids parents who don't parent their damn children around my house lol little shits dented my car!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

from ur past post of video's it looks like ur 172 reds cant even finish off a goldfish quick enough....try some bloodworms .......AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAH JP

throw a frog in there.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'd like to throw in the kids parents who don't parent their damn children around my house lol little shits dented my car!


Now thats the best thing I have heard of all day-but on a serious note-REALLY-mommy and daddy would surely be paying for that mistake!!!Sorry have to


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hahahaha lol go for the cat man.... dairy

hey man buy the way what size tank you got and how many are in there??? im gonna do the same next batch im keeping the fry and sellin the parents looks awsome...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dairy Whip said:


> hahahaha lol go for the cat man.... dairy
> 
> hey man buy the way what size tank you got and how many are in there??? im gonna do the same next batch im keeping the fry and sellin the parents looks awsome...


It's a 240 with 175 reds!!!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

dude how about a 4 inch oscar/dempsey/flowerhorn/or any other chiclid


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hemi said:


> dude how about a 4 inch oscar/dempsey/flowerhorn/or any other chiclid


The last fh we bought ended up living in the tank with them :rasp: Died due to unknown causes though


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

throw in a large frog


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd throw in a baby seal, but first you gotta catch em.


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

how about a waterdog? they get huge and they are fairly cheap! (its like a giant salimander with gills)


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Large Snapping Turtle?


----------



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> Large Snapping Turtle?


 i'm not flaming but the snapper would probaly be the hunter and not the hunted. they also have supper thick skin that is realy strong. that would be pritty sweet if they would eat it though!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> Fuk it grab a stray cat off the street and throw it in ... lol j/k


maybe ---

this may be stupid but, did you actualll count all those or what ? It's hard for me to keep track of the 21 I got swimming around... let alone 175 -- what kind of filters BTW ?

how about ..... a mole? those thing piss me off









or ? maybe .....a candian goose -----


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> Fuk it grab a stray cat off the street and throw it in ... lol j/k


maybe ---

this may be stupid but, did you actualll count all those or what ? It's hard for me to keep track of the 21 I got swimming around... let alone 175 -- what kind of filters BTW ?

how about ..... a mole? those thing piss me off









or ? maybe .....a candian goose -----
[/quote]

LOL I started out with 200 or so in that tank, and if I could give you individual pics you would see that their fins are hardly touched at all. I've kept them fed very very well and haven't had any losses, soooo Say a couple were really hungry and maybe killed a few, from 200 I'm still safe in saying 175 cause I know 25 haven't died. What's funn is there are still p's in there that are quarter size! lol and the biggest being right at the 3" mark. As they get older it's very very easy to see who the big boys are, the regulars, and the runts.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Throw a bullfrog in the tank.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> hahahaha lol go for the cat man.... dairy
> 
> hey man buy the way what size tank you got and how many are in there??? im gonna do the same next batch im keeping the fry and sellin the parents looks awsome...


how big is ure tank man? and how many p's?? looks like a big load of em!!?


----------



## diplomat84 (Jul 24, 2006)

i second the frog idea


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

try a small squirel just trap one


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

This may sound odd but if you feed your ps something much much bigger then them they could intern kill your ps. Go for a R A T from your pet store!


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

I say a small aligator...that would be entertaining...

Bobz


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

bobz said:


> I say a small aligator...that would be entertaining...
> 
> Bobz


I SAY A RABBIT OR A CHINCHILA LOL JK ABOUT THE CHINCHILA


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

My brothers friend once fed my p a live 9" maine lobser. I did not get to see but wish I had a video of that. I was told that upon first inspection the lobster grabbed my p's tail. The p made a dash to the surface and spashed until the lobster released. Luckily, the lobster grabbed toward the end of the tail and not toward the midsection. The single 9.5" p, then made position attacks from the rear. I hear it was quite a battle, taking about 2 hours to finish the entire lobster tail. I would have had to kick my brother's friends #ss if my p would have died, but it makes a good story. Just wish I had that video, as I am not taking another chance like that with my 24 yr old p.

The 9" lobster may be a little big for your fish. No doubt the lobster would die, but he may also damage a few of your babies...

Are you tempted yet???


----------



## Gee32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Fresh2salt said:


> Fuk it grab a stray cat off the street and throw it in ... lol j/k


Hell ya you were reading my mind, get you of those ones that leaves prints all over your car.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

what about a duck let it swim on the surface until the p's attack


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> Fuk it grab a stray cat off the street and throw it in ... lol j/k


maybe ---

this may be stupid but, did you actualll count all those or what ? It's hard for me to keep track of the 21 I got swimming around... let alone 175 -- what kind of filters BTW ?

how about ..... a mole? those thing piss me off









or ? maybe .....a candian goose -----
[/quote]

hmm, or perhaps a canadian







lol jp. i love all our canadian members......well i tolerate them at least.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quit bringing up old threads everyone!!!!!!!!He will post a new thread when he is ready to do another feeding-Let this topic die!!!!


----------

